# newb from IL



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## moally1 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey, wellcome I am also from Illinois. I have been bow hunting since 2006 so I am pretty new to it to.


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL (Apr 24, 2008)

*illinois*

where abouts you guys from in illinois


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Born and raised in Canton. Springfield area since about 1989.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome from westcentral Illinois.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

and a good day to you sir. i live in peoria. its my 2nd full year with bows, aren't they great? if you want to do 3d up this way, let me know.

82nd's rule!!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!!


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL (Apr 24, 2008)

*illinois*

i live in canton. been shooting for years. look me up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 2valves. Have fun here.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you see and none of what you read. LOL


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Kwiskey (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! :cheers:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

